# Fast and Intense! The Natural Birth of Our Sweet Girl (long)



## sun

I had originally planned to have a HB, but because Pip wasn't 37 weeks - we weren't able to. But we had the next best thing - an all-natural hospital birth in a nice birthing centre with only my Midwife and OH there. I had no medications/pain relief and apart from the MW breaking my water at the end - no interventions. I would have said no to the water breaking, but I got impatient! :haha:

Earlier in the week I had a growth scan because I was measuring 5 weeks behind - they said all was well and Pip was actually 7.5lbs at 36 weeks. I did get the sense that things were happening though - there was a feeling I was getting that things were getting close to the end. Pip was very low, lots of pressure, and the BH had gone from tightenings only to pain as well. But still BH - it was just a bunch of little things that made me think hmmm. 

On Saturday morning I started getting niggling BH with period pains at around 9am. I lay down for a bit to see it they changed, but they were still there so I took a shower and hung out for about an hour - the BH still stayed, so I started timing them. I timed them from 11:30-1:15 and they were every 3-4min and lasting 45seconds each. They stayed like this until the end - the contractions just lasted longer - about 90 seconds for every 3min. I didn't want to go in right away so I just walked around the house. Also I packed my bag finally! Talk about waiting until the last minute! They were getting more painful and OH was talking about going into work at this point, so I mentioned that I *might* be in labour and that I was going to call the MW. This was at 1pm. I called the MW and she was going to come check me but then looked over her notes (bun was born in 5h50min after contractions started) and she said she would meet us at the hospital in an hour. We had to get someone to watch Bun though, so FIL said he could get here at 2:15. I just walked and walked until he got here and we headed to hospital. At this point my mind was really drifting during contractions (they were impossible to talk through at this point) and I was starting to get the weird visualizations that I did with Bun while in labour. 

I just kept remembering that a contraction is only 60seconds and then over - I can do 60 seconds! And I kept visualizing all the women everywhere in the world walking and labouring just as I was at that moment. Women thousands of years ago experiencing the same thing. And they did it just like I would. So I continued to walk through the contractions - even though the pain was radiating to the back and making my legs feel weak. I kept picturing Pip getting lower and was working to not panic and not tense up - just to let everything happen. 

At 3pm they admitted me after the MW checked me and I was 5-6cm! :shock: She was beyond surprised lol! We got to our room (lovely big tub and shower, dim lights, and lots of room for walking. I continued to walk even though I could only shuffle very slowly and my legs could hardly move during the contractions. The MW was rushing to get things ready and since Pip was still in her bag of water the MW offered to break it for me at 4pm once the backup MW got there - saying that I would have a baby very fast once that happened. I wasn't sure I wanted any interventions, but once the MW got there I looked right at me MW and said "Do It Now". 

This was easily the most painful thing I ever experienced - once my water broke I had one long 3 min contraction where the water rushed out, and Pips head and body stretched everything and she was crowning. 2 Pushes later and her head was out, but her shoulders were stuck. The MW had to put her hands in and turn the baby manually to get the shoulders out and she was born. 11 minutes from the time my water was broken and 1hour, 19 minutes from when I was admitted. And even with the MW manually turning the baby, I didn't require stitches - just a few grazes! We got 2 lovely hours of skin on skin before I got up to shower (amazing!) and OH got his time with Pip.

She was born at 4:19pm on Saturday November 05, 2011 weighing 7lbs 4oz. She was 36+5 weeks old and is my sweet baby girl and so beautiful! She has been a dream since we got home and is BF well. She adores the wrap carrier and I have been carrying her around getting things done and playing with my son. Amazing!

The only problem is we don't have a name :haha: But we're getting there. Any suggestions welcome! :rofl:

Here she is - it's just a phone pic so a bit fuzzy, but I'll upload more later!
Thanks for reading if you got this far! :hugs:


----------



## Kel127

Congrats! She is gorgeous!! :happydance: I hope you find the perfect name for her soon.


----------



## ZoeBunny

She's absolutely divine! :cloud9: 

What a wonderful birth experience you ended up having, hope I'm as lucky!

I think you should still call her Pippa since you KNOW you'll call her Pip anyway forever more! :haha: (or Philippa... Piper) xxx


----------



## Jchihuahua

Awww Sun, I feel all tearful reading that! What a fab birth story and a gorgeous photo. I have been like a cat on hot bricks waiting for updates and checking your journal the last 2 days! Huge congrats to all of you, I'm so happy for you...and can't wait for my turn!

:hugs:


----------



## 24/7

Well done - So proud of you!! xx


----------



## Tomo

Congratulations! Sounds perfect - She's beautiful! Well done you.

Will try and remember the positive visualizations when I get there. 

x


----------



## magicvw

what a wonderful, beautiful birth story! I like Phillippa! (Can't spell it tho :blush:) Wow. Totally awesome stuff hun!


----------



## Emma247

Congratulations on ur gorgeous girl...she's perfect! 
What a nice surprise for you though, a little earlier than expected :)
x


----------



## Sambles

Aww she's such a sweetie and I'm glad you managed to have a natural birth :hugs: xx


----------



## pipsbabybean

defo stick with pip,(im bias tho) hehe well or philippa. great birth story.. amazing hun well done big congrats x


----------



## livebychance

i like piper, and that way you can still call her pip


----------



## emsie_123

She is gorgous! Why not go for Pippa? ;)


----------



## KatieKoopa

Congrats sun! Well done on the natural labour! Hope you find that perfect name soon.


----------



## Omi

Aw, she is just beautiful and well done you on the birth. What an amazing story...aw :cloud9: So, so happy for you that all went well hun :hugs: 

I still like Freya... :kiss: xxx


----------



## franny_k

What a fantastic and inspirational birth story. If I go into natural labour (OH PLEASE LET IT BE!) then I shall try those visualisations along with the walking so thank you for posting those in your story. And as for your little pip - she's just perfect. Congratulations. Am thrilled for all of you - sounds idyllic x


----------



## aley28

Aaaaagh... I'm so jealous! :haha: :blush:

But congratulations!! She's a doll :flower:

I'm no help with names... I was relieved that this was another boy, as girl names are just too hard to pick out. :wacko: I'm sure you'll find the perfect one for her though!


----------



## jenny82

Wow awesome birth story :D

Congrats (again!)! Very inspiring! There is one particular part of your birth story I must remember for when its my turn. 60 seconds - pfft - I could do that.. ;)


----------



## OmarsMum

Congrats Hun, she's soo beautiful xx


----------



## Vickie

she's gorgeous! Congratulations :hugs:


----------



## Amy31

Beautiful :)


----------



## chobette

Congrats, xx


----------



## NawlinsMama

Ohh, she's adorable! Huge congrats! I definitely think you should stick with something that shortens well to Pip...I'm also fond of Piper, as livebychance suggested.


----------



## roseyblossom

She is so gorgeous, well done and congrats once again :) xx


----------



## amerikiwi

Huge congratulations!!


----------



## Eala

Congratulations!! Your daughter is absolutely beautiful :hugs:


----------



## Lilly123

Lovely birth story Hun :hugs::hugs:Congrats!


----------



## princess_bump

Huge congratulations, what a wonderful birth story :)


----------



## cupcakemomma

She's beautiful, sun! Your birth story is beautiful, even though you weren't able to have the HB you wanted. We'll miss you in third tri, see you on the 'other side!'


----------



## Sherileigh

Wow! Congrats! What a great birth story, she's just beautiful!


----------



## mummy3

Aww hun she's beautiful, congrats!!:happydance:


----------



## Broody85

she is stunning!!! I really enjoyed your birth story, sounds very like I would like mine to go one day.

As soon as I seen your babys pic the name Abigale popped into my head :thumbup:


----------



## DaisyBee

Congrats on your beautiful baby girl! Great birth story!


----------



## nypage1981

congrats, beautiful!


----------



## ellie27

Huge congrats Sun- she is just beautiful!!:flower:


----------



## AimeeM

What a lovely birth story. Sounds just perfect. She is beautiful. Well done :cloud9:


----------



## shortie1990

Congratulations!


----------



## 5-a-side

She's beautiful.
Thank you for sharing a great labour and birth story, well done you x


----------



## Ol1vertwist

Congratulations my lovely - thanks for sharing - that's was a great story. I love the name Pippa like Kate Middleton's sister :o)


----------



## rwhite

She is just perfect, what an amazing labour story, I really enjoyed reading it :cloud9: Congrats! :)


----------



## NDH

Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## letia659

congrats!! she is beautiful!!


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Congratulations!!! xx


----------



## sun

Thanks Everyone for reading! :hugs:

Pip is doing so well and is BF like a wee champ. Here's another pic of her - it's a little more clear. She is so cute with tons of hair :cloud9:


----------



## Rebaby

Aww she is beautiful :flower: Congratulations and well done :hugs: so glad everything went well.


----------



## Raggydoll

Congratulations she's very sweet. Your birth story was lovely. X


----------



## lucy_lu10

Aww, congratulations!! Such a great story to read and I think I might try those visualizations! Sounds very empowering. :) I'm glad that you had a positive birth, what a difference that can make! Your fast experience gives me hope that things can be easier the second time round too so I'm crossing my fingers for something similar!! :D Congrats again!


----------



## day_dreamer

Have you picked a name for her yet sun??


----------



## TwilightAgain

Huge congrats! She's perfect :flower:


----------



## sun

day_dreamer said:


> Have you picked a name for her yet sun??

Actually we have! We named her Rowan. :D 
I think that on the UK side it's a boys name, but here it's more of a girly name! 
Thanks for asking :hugs:


----------



## day_dreamer

Awwww lovely name! I actually know of a little girl called Rowan here, its very unusual but I think its so pretty  and glad you both found one you agreed on :haha:


----------



## Kel127

I love her name!! It's number 1 on my list right now, just trying to sway my husband! 
Congrats again on your beautiful little girl!!


----------



## princess_bump

such a beautiful name choice :D


----------



## 24/7

Beautiful name. :D xx


----------



## Jchihuahua

I love her name. I've been waiting impatiently for you to tell us what she's called :lol:!


----------



## Omi

Aw, she's a beautiful girl with a beautiful name to boot - love it Sun! :hug: xx


----------



## Baby Love

Rowan is so beautiful! You must be on :cloud9: right now. Oh and Happy Birthday Bun :cake:

x x x


----------



## kerrie24

Congratulations,nice name choice for a lovely little lady.


----------



## DrGomps

congrats sun, she's gorgeous!! sounds like a great birth too!! :thumbup:


----------



## magicvw

Aw that's a lovely name! Never heard it used for a girl before, but I think it's really nice! :D


----------



## mummykcc

Congrats :D xx


----------



## polaris

Congratulations! Didn't realize till now that you had already had her! Lovely birth story and photo, she is gorgeous.


----------



## TaraxSophia

Wow! what an amazing birth story! im so happy for you Sun, shes beautiful!! :flower: And can i just say she has the best name ever :D <3


----------



## lucy_lu10

sun said:


> day_dreamer said:
> 
> 
> Have you picked a name for her yet sun??
> 
> Actually we have! We named her Rowan. :D
> I think that on the UK side it's a boys name, but here it's more of a girly name!
> Thanks for asking :hugs:Click to expand...

I think that's a great name on a girl. :) I know an even number of boys and girls named Rowan but I think it's very fitting for a girl of all ages.


----------



## rosie272

Congratulations :) She is adorable.. Rowan is such a beautiful name :flow:


----------



## MiissMuffet

I only just seen you have had bub huni, CONGRATS!! She is perfect and well done you :hugs: xx


----------



## sun

lucy_lu10 said:


> sun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> day_dreamer said:
> 
> 
> Have you picked a name for her yet sun??
> 
> Actually we have! We named her Rowan. :D
> I think that on the UK side it's a boys name, but here it's more of a girly name!
> Thanks for asking :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I think that's a great name on a girl. :) I know an even number of boys and girls named Rowan but I think it's very fitting for a girl of all ages.Click to expand...

Thanks :D 

I'm just worried now that it's too popular! Suddenly everyone knows one or more Rowans and neither OH or I have ever met one before! :haha:


*And thanks very much for the well wishes everyone! *


----------



## MiissMuffet

Rowan is beautiful name hun!! Can i ask what bun's name is? :)


----------



## sun

MiissMuffet said:


> Rowan is beautiful name hun!! Can i ask what bun's name is? :)

His name is Innes Cameron! :D Rowan's full name is Rowan Macie


----------



## MiissMuffet

Aww such nice names!!! I'm sure I've seen you write bun Innes somewhere actually :D x


----------



## MiissMuffet

Aaahn on your ticker :dohh: lol x


----------



## cherryglitter

what an amazing birth story. she's a beautiful little girl. congratulations. xxx


----------



## tiffffx

congratulations xx


----------



## sarah0108

congrats :cloud9:


----------

